# profiles



## jgrillout (Jan 9, 2018)

This website has some helpful chiclid profiles. It covers the basics like size,diet,Temp,pH
Ocassionally when I google a species it will be listed on the Animal world website. But there are many cases that the fish profile I want is not on their website. When it is there, it has some additional information I whish I could find in this or other forums. Those are substrate,lighting,Water movement,Swims at, Water Changes,life span.
Does anyone know of a site where I can get more profile additional information like this?


----------



## cyclonecichlids (Sep 7, 2019)

https://www.cichlidae.com

http://www.fishbase.org/search.php


----------

